# Record your screen and audio to a video file



## unitrunker (Apr 28, 2019)

simplescreenrecorder






						FreshPorts -- multimedia/simplescreenrecorder: Screen video recorder
					

A program that can record programs and games.  Features: * Graphical user interface (Qt-based). * Faster than VLC and ffmpeg/avconv. * Records the entire screen or part of it, or records OpenGL   applications directly (similar to Fraps on Windows). * Synchronizes audio and video properly (a...




					www.freshports.org
				








						Main page - SimpleScreenRecorder - Maarten Baert's website
					






					www.maartenbaert.be
				




I saw this program mentioned only once here in reference to screen casting. I'm using it to create "how to" videos. 

The program taxes the CPU but works as advertised.

I'm toying with getting the ALSA / OSS backend to take audio from the default recording device. So far it seems to stick to the microphone.


----------



## CodeJoule (Apr 29, 2019)

I also like OBS Studio. I haven't tested it yet on FreeBSD (Just installed it a couple days ago) but I had a good experience with it on GNU/Linux, and it's very customizable.


----------



## scottro (Apr 29, 2019)

I've had some luck with simplescreenrecorder though I have not used it in awhile.  It's  in ports.
There is also recordmydesktop, not sure if I've even used that. I haven't  recorded my desktop in awhile though, so my recommendations are out of date.


----------



## aragats (Apr 29, 2019)

In another thread Sensucht94 posted a good script, then I added a couple of features.


----------



## shepper (Apr 29, 2019)

For occasional use you can use ffmpeg

```
ffmpeg -video_size 1400x900 -framerate 30 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -c:v libx264 -qp 0
-preset ultrafast capture.mkv
```


----------



## cederom (Apr 30, 2020)

multimedia/obs-studio is the best! I have been using is on FreeBSD and macOS with success to have best quality screen recording and live streaming


----------



## cederom (May 3, 2020)

If you want to record terminal session textproc/py-asciinema is you friend, reaaally easy portable way to record and _share_ terminal works 
https://asciinema.org/a/234965


----------

